# Good Offer Price For Bsa Paratrooper And Swiss Militarvelo?



## the freewheeler (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello all -

I've found myself with the opportunity to buy both a 1945 BSA Paratrooper and 1945 Swiss Army Militarvelo and wanted to get a better idea for a good offer price for the two. The seller is asking $550 for the Militarvelo and $1500 for the BSA. I was thinking I'd make an offer of $1800 for both - what do you guys think?

Both are 100% original and in very good condition. Biggest issues I know of are a ripped nose to the BSA saddle and missing frame bag to the Militarvelo. Here are a couple pictures of bikes in as close to the same condition as I could find.

Swiss Army:





BSA: (this bike is more rusted than the bike I am looking at)




Thanks for any input!


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2016)

I would say thats a real fair offer.The Swiss Army is missing some of the leather bags and the BSA is worth around $1200


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

That's a good deal.  What year is the Swiss.  I love mine, I rode it today.  Best riding bikes I've owned.


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 5, 2016)

The Swiss is either '44 or '45. I think I'd actually ride that from time to time, whereas the Paratrooper would be a wall hanger.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 5, 2016)

To give you an idea, I sold my Swiss for $1400 on ebay.  It did have the frame pack on it.  I have a Russian link somewhere that Swiss bike parts for sale, including the packs.  They are around $400.


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 5, 2016)

This? If so, he currently doesn't have any frame bags.
http://www.coldwarremarketing.com/

So are you saying you think my offer would be low, based on what you sold your Swiss for?


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 6, 2016)

Seller accepted $1700 for both! Will be several days until I have a chance to go pick them up though.

Sorry for the bad photos...will have to wait until I pick them up for an update.


----------

